

General Catalyst Lands Facebook Co-Founder to Help Create Next-Gen Web Media Startups - rmcbride2
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/03/18/general-catalyst-lands-facebook-co-founder-to-help-create-next-generation-of-web-media-startups/

======
dustineichler
So i'm curious how one becomes a resident entrepreneur... aside from doing
something astounding like Chris has. if anyone can speak to this from
experience i'd appreciate it.

~~~
dshah
VCs generally bring in entrepreneurs in residence (EIRs) for one of the
following reasons:

1\. To help source (i.e. find) great startups they can consider for
investment.

2\. To help provide advice/guidance to existing portfolio companies (EIRs are
often successful entrepreneurs themselves).

3\. To assist with due diligence and analysis of potential investments.

4\. To possibly place the EIR at some future portfolio company (often, EIRs
are looking for their next opportunity).

